
Coronavirus: India will play a major role in a Covid-19 vaccine - Garbage
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-52363791
======
Madmallard
What's going to happen when 2020 perverse incentive 'evidence-based' medicine
demonstrates mildly positive results on limiting symptoms from initial
covid-19 exposure and then mandates hundreds of millions of people to take
these vaccines in order to be removed off quarantine then tens of millions
develop auto-immune lung pathologies?

They tried corona virus vaccines already after the first SARS outbreak. When
patients were re-exposed to the virus they had severe auto-immune lung
pathologies. Sounds super problematic.
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3335060/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3335060/)
[https://jvi.asm.org/content/85/23/12201](https://jvi.asm.org/content/85/23/12201)
[https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn23563-threatwatch-
cou...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/dn23563-threatwatch-could-a-mers-
vaccine-make-people-sicker/)

~~~
ksk
>They tried corona virus vaccines already after the first SARS outbreak. When
patients were re-exposed to the virus they had severe auto-immune lung
pathologies. Sounds super problematic.

You're talking about a candidate vaccine, there are thousands of those at any
given moment. My company is currently working on 9 vaccines, and there are
dozens of different formulations of each that we're testing for. Vaccines that
fail safety do not get manufactured. Vaccines with documented adverse affects
do not get manufactured. No regulatory body is going to give license to
manufacture such a product when there is substantial evidence that it harms
people. I think you need to understand more about the process before leveling
such accusations.

~~~
1996
> Vaccines that fail safety do not get manufactured. Vaccines with documented
> adverse affects do not get manufactured

All good in theory, except you only find rare side effects like autoimmune
disorders during postmarket studies.

So again, "no plan survives contact with the enemy"

This is the reason why old drugs are generally safer than new drugs: they have
been "tested" on millions of patients.

~~~
ksk
Well if anything serious is found post-sale then like any medication, a recall
should be issued. But like you said, all good in theory :) If any vaccine
manufacturer engages in fraud and massages the data, then that is a human
greed issue, not really unique to our industry. I do make a distinction
between pharmaceutical and biologics though. But on the whole I would say that
due to the strong regulatory framework in place, and the active role that the
FDA plays, we have less of that compared to other industries like
finance/markets for e.g.

~~~
Madmallard
There are so many awful drugs still in use that have taken decades for people
to rile up enough of a backlash for the FDA to do something about it. And even
then they're bought out to do things like "blackbox warnings" instead of take
drugs off the market. These warnings basically are 'we should take the drug
off the market because it causes serious problems' but it never happens. Take
fluoroquinolones for example. In use since the 70s. Studies since the 90s knew
about serious toxic adverse effects. Took until just this last decade for
their use to become limited, with an unknown number of people whose lives have
been likely ruined or terminated by the drugs.

